# Kuran çarpsın / kuran kurusunda [sic] (kursunda)



## Zuccherro

Merhaba

Kuran çarpsın ve kuran kurusunda ne demek?

Şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## scopus

"Kur'an çarpsın" bir tür yemin etme yöntemi. Örneğin; Kur'an çarpsın doğruyu söylüyorum, Kur'an çarpsın borcumu ödedim. Bu cümleleri söyleyen kişi iddia ettiği şeylerin *kesinlikle *doğru olduğunu söylüyordur.

Kur'an Kursu; Kur'an öğrenilen okul.


----------



## murattug

ek bir not olarak:
buradaki çarpma durumu elektrik/yıldırım çarpması gibi algılanabilse de aslında kişinin kolunu bacağını veya ağzını yüzünü kontrol edemez hale gelmesi kast edilmektedir.


----------



## Zuccherro

Yanı o yemin ediyorum gibi mi
Ama niçin "Kuran çarpsın" söylüyorsunuz?
Niçin "kuran çarpıyorum" değil?


----------



## shafaq

Kuran çarpsın! (an ignoramus swear not used by educated one) which means "(If I'm lying) Let Kuran paralyze me !"


If one says "Kuran çarpıyorum"  it should mean "I am paralyzing the Kuran" which is nonsense.


----------



## ancalimon

The verb "çarpmak" is related with many things including movement, religion and also nature~climate.

çarp: to crash to, to hit
çarpı: multiplication sign, cross
çarp: to strike (lightning)
çarp: to paralyze, to distort
çarpıt:to give something a false meaning or bad look.

Kuran çarpması : Kuran (being the object here) hurting one physically and spiritually. Kuran distorting how one look and/or how one behave.


----------



## shafaq

Zuccherro said:


> Merhaba
> 
> .... ve kuran kurusunda ne demek?


As for that one; I think you mean "Ellerim kurusun !" which is an other swear often accompanies above one as well as both may be used solely.
"Ellerim *kurusun !*" contains a reference to the Qur'anic verse تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ  
 and means "(If I am lying)*  let* my hands *get withered* !";  again an ignoramus/childish swear.


----------



## Zuccherro

Now I understand
Size çok teşekkür ederim


----------

